# Turning Red



## Xitheon (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm surprised by the lack of attention shown to this movie in the furry community - it's a perfect animal transformation fantasy.

(I'm not exactly in the loop, so I may have missed discussions about this movie, but I searched and couldn't find any mentions.)

I know it's an analogy for puberty and growing up, and it just occurred to me that fanart could be dodgy as the protagonist is a minor, but goddammit, it's about an anthropomorphic animal. Mei is a natural fursuiter.

Basically I'm asking if this qualifies as furry.

(If this is an inappropriate thread I apologise. I just watched said movie and I loved it.)






Edit: sorry, posted in wrong subforum and I don't know how to change it.


----------



## YAYBANANA (Mar 12, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> it just occurred to me that fanart could be dodgy as the protagonist is a minor,


Hopefully the fanart remains mostly wholesome. Also given that there are adult characters that are furries in this film, anyone making dodgy fanart of the main character doesn't have any excuse.


----------



## Raever (Mar 12, 2022)

I just want cute SFW art of Mei navigating human life as a giant red panda why is this so hard to find!? T_T
Curse you horny furries, make me more cute things.

Side topic: Has anyone noticed that after Zootopia's success more and more anthro-movies are being made? The Bad Guys, Turning Red, etc.
I'm pretty happy to have more anthro movies, we haven't really had any since ye olden disney days with Robin Hood. They're always a treat to watch.


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 12, 2022)

Oh, I'd planned on watching that show. Forgot it aired yesterday.


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 13, 2022)

I saw it last night. I liked it.


----------



## Foxridley (Mar 13, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Basically I'm asking if this qualifies as furry.


Not sure what counts as a "furry" movie since anything centered on anthro/talking animals is going to have furry appeal. Unless something was deliberately made to cater to furries.

As to fanart, I have seen some stuff that is simply cute, wholesome, or funny, etc. I'd like it to stay that way, but I'm certain there's already stuff that's sketchy at best. 

As to posting in the wrong subforum, I think @Flamingo can move it.


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Kinguyakki (Mar 14, 2022)

I haven't seen it yet, I guess I will eventually.  Some of the "complaints" from parents online have been amusing - like, they're upset about the themes of a teenager being rebellious, or things relating to girls going through puberty, because "it's a kid's movie."  Apparently there is reference to feminine hygiene products.  So it would seem a lot of parents just want to completely shelter their kids from ever knowing about anything.  I guess they've never seen a Tampax commercial?

Also, the arguments about the main character "rebelling" against her mom. . .like this is the first time Disney has ever done a movie about a rebellious teenage girl. . .

Of course, it's furry.  I mean, she literally changes into an enormous, adorable animal.  I predict a bunch of new Red Panda OCs coming soon.  I don't love the bean-mouth design of the human characters, and the clips I've seen of the red panda are super cute. 

Unfortunately, I don't think the fandom will entirely avoid NSFW art.  I haven't personally seen it, but I've heard it's already out there, because there are some gross people who think it's acceptable to make NSFW art about a child/teen character.  It's entirely appropriate to tell those artists "dude, gross, she's just a kid" if they're making NSFW art of it.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 14, 2022)

I mean I'm not part of the intended audience. 
But I definitely feel like I related to it in other aspects. 
Mostly in that when I was 13 my stepmother was also really, _really_ overbearing. 

I remember having to hide my yugioh cards like they were weed lmao 
Anytime I wanted to do something like that she'd start going on about how I need to start reading textbooks (dry, academic stuff. Horrible Histories was banned) and Classical Literature. 

I guess we reached a compromise - I study literature at uni, and I also spend wayyyyy too much on nerd shite. 

But yeah, it reminded me of something Lindsey Ellis said in her Guardians of The Galaxy 2 review - "Whilst you probably haven't had a fight with a family member like this, you probably have FELT like you have". 

She's got chill since and yes, I do think I was kind of a wannabe adult little shit at times. Which again, is explored by the movie.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>



I don't get it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 14, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I don't get it.


Literally just look up the game and the joke is obvious.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Literally just look up the game and the joke is obvious.



I still don't get it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 14, 2022)

forget it


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 15, 2022)

Recently saw it. I thought it was unique.

It co-insides with some of my personal beliefs with a few differences... I couldn't relate too much to the movie (_Probably because I wasn't part of their target audience)_… But this still a fun little movie.

This isn't a full blown anthropomorphic universe (Like Zootopia or Beastars) but it does have 



Spoiler: Partial premise of the movie



some humans transforming into a red pandas.


 / some aspects of the anthropomorphic scenarios.

I (overall) would give this movie a solid 7 out of 10. It is nothing to go out of your way to see, but if you brings some friends or family to watch it with you, it is a nice little thing to do.

^v^'


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 15, 2022)

I'm not sorry.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I'm not sorry.



You should be.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 18, 2022)

To be honest, I was sceptical with how they would handle the panda, especially after people started raving over it. After doing some research, it looks like they handled it pretty well, so I might watch it sometime if I get the chance.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 18, 2022)

Lol.


----------



## Troj (Mar 18, 2022)

Turning Red was great!

Important subject matter that clearly resonated with a lot of people; honest acceptance and exploration of puberty and related issues; gorgeous animation; top-notch voice work; HILARIOUS facial expressions.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 18, 2022)

Troj said:


> Turning Red was great!
> 
> Important subject matter that clearly resonated with a lot of people; honest acceptance and exploration of puberty and related issues; gorgeous animation; top-notch voice work; HILARIOUS facial expressions.



I agree with this, and personally I enjoyed the characters a lot and the fact that there wasn't really a villain. I loved Mei, and her friends were awesome/hilarious. I loved the way they stood up for her and supported her. 

I even sympathised with Ming (Mei's mom) at the end. Her pain was so real and explained her actions.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 18, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> You should be.


nah


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2022)

Looks hella overrated. Do Furries flock to ANYTHING anthro like braindead moths to a light?


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 18, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Looks hella overrated. Do Furries flock to ANYTHING anthro like braindead moths to a light?



*flies into lamp*


----------



## Baalf (Mar 18, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Looks hella overrated. Do Furries flock to ANYTHING anthro like braindead moths to a light?



When it comes to media, what really seals the deal for me is the characters. If the characters pop and are enjoyable to watch, then it improves my experience with a movie or piece of media.


----------



## Troj (Mar 18, 2022)

Also, every line from Abby was comedy gold.

It's also validating and fun to see a mainstream animated family film accurately portray pubescent crushes in all of their cringy, awkward, horny glory, as well as acknowledge the existence of fanfiction and fan-art.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 23, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> forget it











						Meilin | Red Panda by Ry-Spirit on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				




Okay, now I get it. XD


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 29, 2022)

Raever said:


> I just want cute SFW art of Mei navigating human life as a giant red panda why is this so hard to find!? T_T
> Curse you horny furries, make me more cute things.
> 
> Side topic: Has anyone noticed that after Zootopia's success more and more anthro-movies are being made? The Bad Guys, Turning Red, etc.
> I'm pretty happy to have more anthro movies, we haven't really had any since ye olden disney days with Robin Hood. They're always a treat to watch.


I'd love to see a picture of Mei looking at or holding a real red panda. Either her human form or red panda form.


----------



## Raever (Mar 29, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> I'd love to see a picture of Mei looking at or holding a real red panda. Either her human form or red panda form.


Get on this boiz!


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Looks hella overrated. Do Furries flock to ANYTHING anthro like braindead moths to a light?


It was. I didn't like it. I wanted Mei to embrace being a red panda and then run away to live with them.  Never could relate to nerdy little tween girls anyway.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 23, 2022)

Didn't get to finish it, but holy SHIT this movie is hilarious.
Priya was -killing- me.


----------



## AvalonChi (Apr 24, 2022)

I loved the film and found it engaging, funny, and open. I found the kerfuffle over periods being talked about silly. Girls have period; as crazy as it is, some as young as 8!. Girls need to be shown a period is a normal part of growing up and puberty. It was good to see pads and stuff for cramps mentioned. Periods are normal, all girls need not be ashamed. Mei was not being gross having a fantasy and drawings about guys. Hormones exist people! It was tasteful and funny! I love how Mei has a diverse and supportive group of friends (Abby is my fav, the little nutter). I like that the film focused on family and friends which are the two main areas for a young teen. I like it showed that Mei’s mother was not evil, just stressed and worried that adolescence would have her lose Mei. I loved the family dynamic showing how expecting too much can make a person bottle emotions until that becomes a monster. I loved seeing a loving involved dad who encouraged his daughter to be herself.


----------



## WeAreOneArt (Apr 26, 2022)

Honestly I think it's one of Pixar's best films. I adore Mei


----------



## BogWitchBrew (May 1, 2022)

Man, this movie was a sleeper hit for me. It was so very good. It was refreshing to see a film depict the awkward stages of growing up, the weird fandoms, and the need to please the mom while maintaining a rather loving relationship. I like how the family dynamic is not necessarily cruel, but has its own issues that come to light and are acknowledged. I related to this movie more than Encanto with how it represented the matriarch structure. Shit, there was a line from Mei's mom at the end that my own mother said to me (literal quote) and I about blubbered like a fish.


----------



## Baalf (May 1, 2022)

Has anyone seen Mr. Enter's review of the movie? Because YouTube has been going to town on him for criticizing the lack of impact 9/11 had on the effects of the movie. (Meh, personally I think it's a little overblown, and the dude has done far worse than that.)


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

This movie isn't appropriate for children though.


----------



## Xitheon (May 23, 2022)

AlexTheMule99 said:


> This movie isn't appropriate for children though.



I'm not even going to bother


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 23, 2022)

Raever said:


> I just want cute SFW art of Mei navigating human life as a giant red panda why is this so hard to find!? T_T
> Curse you horny furries, make me more cute things.
> 
> Side topic: Has anyone noticed that after Zootopia's success more and more anthro-movies are being made? The Bad Guys, Turning Red, etc.
> I'm pretty happy to have more anthro movies, we haven't really had any since ye olden disney days with Robin Hood. They're always a treat to watch.


to be fair,zootopia was straight up made for furries: they actually went to sites like this and asked people about furry shit so they could get the details right.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 25, 2022)

Just finished watching it. Loved it! 

Boybands? Check
Writing fanfic and trying to hide it from mom? Check
Being told that your hobbies/interests are interfering with your studies/future success? Check
Defying family traditions and being happier because of it? Check

The only thing unrelatable is the supportive friend group but it was awesome to see! I loved the 2d-like effects they had with the eyes.


----------



## Raever (May 25, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> to be fair,zootopia was straight up made for furries: they actually went to sites like this and asked people about furry shit so they could get the details right.



Source?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 25, 2022)

Raever said:


> Source?


*shrugs* the internet somewhere?


----------



## Raever (May 27, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> *shrugs* the internet somewhere?



Ah, I see. Clearly it must be true then!
I was a fool to doubt the interwebs.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 27, 2022)

Raever said:


> Ah, I see. Clearly it must be true then!
> I was a fool to doubt the interwebs.


hey,i know it happened: it was talked about a lot back when the movie first came out. i just can't find anything on it now (and also can't be fucked to look super hard anyway).


----------



## Raever (May 27, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> hey,i know it happened: it was talked about a lot back when the movie first came out. i just can't find anything on it now (and also can't be fucked to look super hard anyway).



I don't think you'd lie about something you saw, I'm just joshin' ya because it's a trope regarding internet info.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 27, 2022)

Raever said:


> I don't think you'd lie about something you saw, I'm just joshin' ya because it's a trope regarding internet info.


eh,i'ma just bite you now. *bites*


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 12, 2022)

Are we all forgetting that turning red was the second furry movie in a row by Pixar?
We all remember when Pixar went scalie with Luca, right?


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 13, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Are we all forgetting that turning red was the second furry movie in a row by Pixar?
> We all remember when Pixar went scalie with Luca, right?



I think Luca deserved more attention than it got, it was a wonderful transformation fantasy.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 13, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I think Luca deserved more attention than it got, it was a wonderful transformation fantasy.


sure as hell beat "soul",that's for sure. that's right: i said it.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 13, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> sure as hell beat "soul",that's for sure. that's right: i said it.



And probably way better than Lightyear's probably going to be.

...I know it's not out yet, but I've never been more disinterested in a Pixar movie. It just looks like a generic humans fight aliens plot. At least Soul, while kinda boring IMO, had an endearing and creative plot IMO.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 13, 2022)

Baalf said:


> And probably way better than Lightyear's probably going to be.
> 
> ...I know it's not out yet, but I've never been more disinterested in a Pixar movie. It just looks like a generic humans fight aliens plot. At least Soul, while kinda boring IMO, had an endearing and creative plot IMO.


it's buzz lightyear: humans VS aliens is his entire thing just like any other retro style space man. this is the movie that the toy is based off of so we already know most of what happens based on toy buzz (as well as the TV series) and buzz is supposed to be just your basic space man doing basic space man things.

as for soul,i didn't find it endearing or creative in the least: just pretentious and a very obvious look at how pixar can't do deep and/or philosophical by showing just how shallow they are. like,we're supposed to feel bad for the main character because he never got to be a jazz player and spent years crying about it and when they give us a example of what a "lost soul" looks like,what we get is some dude that hates his job. like,THAT was the what they they could come up with when looking for something that's so soul crushing that you're basically dead. i can think of a MILLION things worse than being stuck in a dead end job or not getting your dreams yet i'm supposed to feel BAD for these people? again,it really shows just how shallow the people at pixar actually are and why they should stick with what they know (colorfully whimsical movies about the secret life of various things) because they're not deep enough to be talking about serious topics like the afterlife,what exactly a soul is or things that can kill you on the inside. that's why i was THRILLED when i saw the trailer for luca: it was pixar returning to proper form where things are colorful,whimsical and are emotional but not trying to be too serious. THAT is what pixar is good at and that's what they should stick to so we can avoid another trainwreck like soul. 

anyway,thus ends my rant about the movie soul.XD


----------



## Baalf (Jun 13, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> it's buzz lightyear: humans VS aliens is his entire thing just like any other retro style space man. this is the movie that the toy is based off of so we already know most of what happens based on toy buzz (as well as the TV series) and buzz is supposed to be just your basic space man doing basic space man things.
> 
> as for soul,i didn't find it endearing or creative in the least: just pretentious and a very obvious look at how pixar can't do deep and/or philosophical by showing just how shallow they are. like,we're supposed to feel bad for the main character because he never got to be a jazz player and spent years crying about it and when they give us a example of what a "lost soul" looks like,what we get is some dude that hates his job. like,THAT was the what they they could come up with when looking for something that's so soul crushing that you're basically dead. i can think of a MILLION things worse than being stuck in a dead end job or not getting your dreams yet i'm supposed to feel BAD for these people? again,it really shows just how shallow the people at pixar actually are and why they should stick with what they know (colorfully whimsical movies about the secret life of various things) because they're not deep enough to be talking about serious topics like the afterlife,what exactly a soul is or things that can kill you on the inside. that's why i was THRILLED when i saw the trailer for luca: it was pixar returning to proper form where things are colorful,whimsical and are emotional but not trying to be too serious. THAT is what pixar is good at and that's what they should stick to so we can avoid another trainwreck like soul.
> 
> anyway,thus ends my rant about the movie soul.XD



Buzz Lightyear had a cartoon series where aliens weren't all inherently bad, so that's not an excuse. And if we already know what his backstory is, then what's the point of the movie? It just seems incredibly cliche coming from Pixar. Even with a lot of their less creative movies, they're usually creative ideas. I just don't see it in Lightyear. Typical Spaceman, typical humans versus Aliens plot with a typical animal sidekick that just about every animated movie seems to have.

Apparently, Soul is Mr. Enter's favorite animated movie of all time.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 14, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Buzz Lightyear had a cartoon series where aliens weren't all inherently bad, so that's not an excuse. And if we already know what his backstory is, then what's the point of the movie? It just seems incredibly cliche coming from Pixar. Even with a lot of their less creative movies, they're usually creative ideas. I just don't see it in Lightyear. Typical Spaceman, typical humans versus Aliens plot with a typical animal sidekick that just about every animated movie seems to have.
> 
> Apparently, Soul is Mr. Enter's favorite animated movie of all time.


but this movie takes place long before the events of the series so it can be assumed that aliens didn't start making contact until later on. also to be fair,this is a humans VS evil space robots movie since zurg's entire army is made up of robots (and zurg,himself may be a robot). and the point of the movie is to show us movie buzz's origins rather than what little we get from toy buzz and as well as showing the stuff that lead to the TV series. keep in mind that this is the movie that andy saw that made him want a buzz lightyear in the first place (and that is straight up how it was pitched to the studio) so we're seeing what he did way back when. also keep in mind that the entire point of buzz lightyear is to just be a good action figure so he's simple by design the same way woody was just a basic cowboy in woody's roundup. just sit back and enjoy watching a non-toy buzz lightyear do campy,sci-fi buzz lightyear things. 

and i don't know who mr.enter is but he's got shit taste in movies if soul is his favorite.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 14, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> but this movie takes place long before the events of the series so it can be assumed that aliens didn't start making contact until later on. also to be fair,this is a humans VS evil space robots movie since zurg's entire army is made up of robots (and zurg,himself may be a robot). and the point of the movie is to show us movie buzz's origins rather than what little we get from toy buzz and as well as showing the stuff that lead to the TV series. keep in mind that this is the movie that andy saw that made him want a buzz lightyear in the first place (and that is straight up how it was pitched to the studio) so we're seeing what he did way back when. also keep in mind that the entire point of buzz lightyear is to just be a good action figure so he's simple by design the same way woody was just a basic cowboy in woody's roundup. just sit back and enjoy watching a non-toy buzz lightyear do campy,sci-fi buzz lightyear things.
> 
> and i don't know who mr.enter is but he's got shit taste in movies if soul is his favorite.


All in all, I just really don't care about his backstory, especially if it's not going to do anything new to what what is an incredibly tired cliche.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 14, 2022)

Baalf said:


> All in all, I just really don't care about his backstory, especially if it's not going to do anything new to what what is an incredibly tired cliche.


then you might want to skip this one because cliche in the entire point of buzz lightyear both as a buzz lightyear character and a toy story character: he's a hotshot space man fighting robots and star wars rip-offs and that's it.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 14, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> then you might want to skip this one because cliche in the entire point of buzz lightyear both as a buzz lightyear character and a toy story character: he's a hotshot space man fighting robots and star wars rip-offs and that's it.


... complete with a talking animal sidekick.

I just don't get why people s t r i v e for being cliche.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 14, 2022)

Baalf said:


> ... complete with a talking animal sidekick.
> 
> I just don't get why people s t r i v e for being cliche.


to be fair,it's a talking robot sidekick.

and because it works. not everything has to be a grand innovation: sometimes it's nice to just have a simple story with easy to understand characters. movies are supposed to entertainment,not collage essays on complex storytelling so there is nothing wrong with using cliches so long as it's still enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 14, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> to be fair,it's a talking robot sidekick.
> 
> and because it works. not everything has to be a grand innovation: sometimes it's nice to just have a simple story with easy to understand characters. movies are supposed to entertainment,not collage essays on complex storytelling so there is nothing wrong with using cliches so long as it's still enjoyable to watch.



My problem is particular cliches. I don't mind stuff that's been done before, but when something has been milked as dry as "Humans vs inherently bad aliens" it gets monotonous. I'm not asking for never been done Concepts, but do SOMETHING different.

Also, as far as the talking animal sidekick goes, they're usually my favorite part of that I otherwise don't like that much, but it doesn't stop the fact that almost every animated movie has one. It almost feels like a requirement for animated movies to have at least one non-human protagonist, which I don't mind so much. It's more of an observation than anything else, but still. That being said, a robot cat is not the most inventive thing ever. I sorta get why it's a cat and they want a familiar pet animal, but still.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 14, 2022)

Baalf said:


> My problem is particular cliches. I don't mind stuff that's been done before, but when something has been milked as dry as "Humans vs inherently bad aliens" it gets monotonous. I'm not asking for never been done Concepts, but do SOMETHING different.
> 
> Also, as far as the talking animal sidekick goes, they're usually my favorite part of that I otherwise don't like that much, but it doesn't stop the fact that almost every animated movie has one. It almost feels like a requirement for animated movies to have at least one non-human protagonist, which I don't mind so much. It's more of an observation than anything else, but still. That being said, a robot cat is not the most inventive thing ever. I sorta get why it's a cat and they want a familiar pet animal, but still.


honesty,pixar reinvented animation as we knew it back in the 90's with toy story so i think they've earned the right to use whatever cliche they so choose as much as walt disney earned the right to use whatever cliche HE chose by creating the first ever animated movie with snow white.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 14, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> honesty,pixar reinvented animation as we knew it back in the 90's with toy story so i think they've earned the right to use whatever cliche they so choose as much as walt disney earned the right to use whatever cliche HE chose by creating the first ever animated movie with snow white.


Well, I'm sorry, but I'm not interested. I've seen Buzz's story in other forms. I don't want to see it again.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 14, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Well, I'm sorry, but I'm not interested. I've seen Buzz's story in other forms. I don't want to see it again.


*shrugs* then don't? but don't be calling it a bad movie,though without even giving it a chance.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 18, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> *shrugs* then don't? but don't be calling it a bad movie,though without even giving it a chance.



I've seen enough information on the movie to know that I do not need to see the movie to know that there is no way I could possibly like it. It's going to be a rehashed plot that I've seen a million times with characters that the writers will desperately try to get you to care about despite the fact that they are human-sues. Pretty much every single creature surrounding the generic human characters exist just to kill and be killed by them. It is going to be the most shallow and cliche representation of outer space possible, and because the world is written in such a shallow and narcissistic way, it will make the human characters impossible for me to care about. And from what I have seen, no. That is absolutely the depth of outer space in the movie. They could actually write a more interesting universe, and have aliens that are more than just target practice for humans, but "that's not the point of the movie." According to what you've said, the point of the movie IS to be shallow and uninspired.

Even if they added as much depth to the humans as possible, I don't care about fictional humans that I've seen a million times before. Not even the talking cat interests me. It's your typical comic relief character that, while it's not the worst case of it, is still another example of this movie not trying anything new. And because it's a robot, it's not even a living creature, so it doesn't detract from the main characters being human-sues.

And you know what? It's probably going to win animated movie of the year, because this seems to be the kind of stuff people love these days.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 18, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I've seen enough information on the movie to know that I do not need to see the movie to know that there is no way I could possibly like it. It's going to be a rehashed plot that I've seen a million times with characters that the writers will desperately try to get you to care about despite the fact that they are human-sues. Pretty much every single creature surrounding the generic human characters exist just to kill and be killed by them. It is going to be the most shallow and cliche representation of outer space possible, and because the world is written in such a shallow and narcissistic way, it will make the human characters impossible for me to care about. And from what I have seen, no. That is absolutely the depth of outer space in the movie. They could actually write a more interesting universe, and have aliens that are more than just target practice for humans, but "that's not the point of the movie." According to what you've said, the point of the movie IS to be shallow and uninspired.
> 
> Even if they added as much depth to the humans as possible, I don't care about fictional humans that I've seen a million times before. Not even the talking cat interests me. It's your typical comic relief character that, while it's not the worst case of it, is still another example of this movie not trying anything new. And because it's a robot, it's not even a living creature, so it doesn't detract from the main characters being human-sues.
> 
> And you know what? It's probably going to win animated movie of the year, because this seems to be the kind of stuff people love these days.


dude,it's buzz fucking lightyear. relax.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 18, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> dude,it's buzz fucking lightyear. relax.


Just saying.

And frankly, even if I was into that kind of stuff, I've been seeing some "meh" opinions of it.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm watching it right now for the first time ever. I love it!


----------



## Alyxx the Rat (Dec 29, 2022)

I think it qualifies as furry. Specifically red panda furry but still. 

Loved the movie.



Yakamaru said:


> Looks hella overrated. Do Furries flock to ANYTHING anthro like braindead moths to a light?


Might just not have been for you then. I thought it was really well written and I loved the animation.


----------

